# Security System?



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

Do I need to do anything to activate the security system If I disconnect and reconnect the battery?

Thanks


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Not if it's a factory system.


----------

